# US LPN seeking employment in Dubai



## goflyinbna (Apr 5, 2010)

Is there much demand for a US-licensed LPN in Dubai with experience in the operating room, dermatological, and management of a multiple physician medical practice? I've seen employment ads for RN's, but not LPNs. What about US-based companies seeking on site medical personnel for minor treatments, etc.? Can anyone direct me to a good employment site or make other recommendations? Thanks.


----------

